# Another Kris Kringle Question!



## deanwood (14 Dec 2006)

I have my Kris Kringle for the office next week and of course being as organised as I am left it to the last minute saw some great funny stuff on UK websites but there delivery takes at least 4 days does anyone know of an Irish website that would do funny gifts or any places in Cork that I could go to.......


----------



## Satanta (14 Dec 2006)

deanwood said:


> ... funny gifts or any places in Cork that I could go to.......


Funny gifts is very relative. Anything specific in mind? 

Just looking for something quirky (acre of the moon etc. you often see online) or something that is actually funny (comedy t-shirts etc.)?


----------



## momomo (14 Dec 2006)

urban outfitters i think is the best place for kris kingle presents, really quirky things there


----------



## envelope (14 Dec 2006)

Where abouts is urban outfitters?


----------



## momomo (14 Dec 2006)

temple bar, im not sure if there is one outside dublin too be honest

sorry cork, read the OP again oops


----------



## Nell (14 Dec 2006)

Try the Pound Shop!


----------



## momomo (14 Dec 2006)

debenhams and dunnes have started stocking quirky gifts.  Poker sets, simpsons gifts etc


----------



## Satanta (14 Dec 2006)

Nell said:


> Try the Pound Shop!


"€2 shop" is available on Oliver Plunkett St.

The likes of BT do carry unusal presents this time of year, but fairly expensive. 

The "exchange" shop on MacCurtain St might have something funny around, all depends on the stock that day/week. Second hand goods so should pick something up within a Kris Kringle budget.

Again, "funny" depends on who your buying for and whether you want them to laugh or you to laugh


----------



## danaforever (14 Dec 2006)

why not go to Marks & Spencers, they have lots of quirky novelty gifts at excellent prices, in Cork - Mercants Quay!


----------



## The_Banker (15 Dec 2006)

There is a HEN / STAG / JOKE Shop in the Old English Market (Grand Parade) end where you might find something of interest. Some of the stuff is quite crass but depending on the sense of humour of the person you are buying for you could find what you are looking for there...
Hope this helps


----------



## PGD1 (15 Dec 2006)

I hate buying stupid presents for people I don't know who will throw them in the bin.

For this situation I would get scratch cards etc.


----------



## june (16 Dec 2006)

I think something in the line of a christmas decoration is a nice cheap gift that will still be appreciated. plenty of choice there


----------



## ClubMan (16 Dec 2006)

Why not get everybody to donate the money to charity and then tell each other jokes if you want a laugh?


----------



## PMU (16 Dec 2006)

[FONT=&quot]Look, ‘Kris Kringle’ is an anglicization of the Danish / German 'Christkindl', i.e. Christ Child, i.e. This post will be deleted if not edited immediately. It's nothing to do with anonymous gifts.  What you mean is ‘Secret Santa’. As the OP is based in Cork I suggest you try out Europe’s most successful Ann Summer’s shop http://www.annsummers.com/corkStore.asp?gid=15  for ‘funny stuff ‘.[/FONT]


----------

